# Best walleye fishing in many years



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

The walleye were on fire yesterday and today. My brother in law and I fished the area just east of Lucy's Point along with many other boats. We caught our limit in less than 3 hours. We caught them on Bandits, Reef Runners and for fun we pulled out some small bass baits and they produced also. Color didn't seem to matter, and we got them from the surface down to about 30 feet. We even caught two walleye on one lure at the same time. Unbelievable! The water clarity was good. Hope this weather doesn't wreck it. Nets we're going down all around us when we were near other boats. Very nice grade of fish with three 6 pounders as the largest.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

WTG !!! Where is Lucy's Pt.???


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

It's the NE point of Middle Bass island


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

I fish solo yesterday, limited three hours plus a nice white bass for my neighbor. Fished north east of South Bass Islands, Bandits 55' to 70'. Three fish still had eggs, all fish were 19.5 to 20.5"


----------



## Ten Percent-er (Feb 10, 2014)

cheezman said:


> WTG !!! Where is Lucy's Pt.???


Hey Cheeze.... maybe we WILL have to trailer our boats


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Heck of a fishery for sure. Had a 50 fish day with 3 of us in the boat two weeks ago. We kept 10 and then looked for some hogs. It was amazing, we caught fish almost every spot we went. These ARE the good ol' days.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The fishing is indeed great, but size wise, it can't compare to the mid 90s. Right now we have an abundance of 19-21" walleyes. Five or six yrs from now many of those fish will be fish Os (28"s or larger). That's the kind of fish that were in the lake in the mid 90s. 

There was a Professional Walleye Trail event held on S Bass in which 140 some pros and an equal number of co-anglers fished 2 days and brought their best 5 walleyes to the scale at the end of each day. Each and every team had their 5 fish and those 2,800 plus fish averaged over 7-1/4 pounds.

It's good now but it will only get better. And everybody will need bigger coolers.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i will need a bigger cooler theres no room for ice hahahah


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

Jim Stedke said:


> The fishing is indeed great, but size wise, it can't compare to the mid 90s. Right now we have an abundance of 19-21" walleyes. Five or six yrs from now many of those fish will be fish Os (28"s or larger). That's the kind of fish that were in the lake in the mid 90s.
> 
> There was a Professional Walleye Trail event held on S Bass in which 140 some pros and an equal number of co-anglers fished 2 days and brought their best 5 walleyes to the scale at the end of each day. Each and every team had their 5 fish and those 2,800 plus fish averaged over 7-1/4 pounds.
> 
> It's good now but it will only get better. And everybody will need bigger coolers.


Yep, size, not even close to then. I was out twice back then over 2 yrs in a row during spring, both years yielded over 70 fish in few days 9-10lbs. We shook off any fish that looked 9 lbs at the boat. I'm from MN, so definitely not something you would do, but that many at that got old...how I wish for those days again.
Had fun night last night though
(Thurs) NW of Gull Shoals, several fire drills in short time on 5-6 lb fish, not to bad


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Those were the days! 85 thru about 98 soo many huge fish. 5 pounders were considered small. All drift and casting for us. My uncle pulled Hot n Tots and Wiggle Warts. Prolly had 10 different colors and that was all. Pack of boats were 50, maybe? No massive marinas and condos spread on every inch of shoreline.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the bigger fish are to come in the next few yrs. with the fish already in the lake and the record hatch last yr the future looks great for the good old times in a few yrs.
sherman


----------



## Hawkeye Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

The trophy fishing will indeed be great in 5-6 years. Today doesn't compare for size to 2011-2015 either, when the 2003 hatch produced a bounty of Fish Ohios. My partner and I fished two days last week and handled 53 walleyes (catch/release). The two biggest were 27 inches and two at 25 inches. In the heyday of the 90s that Jim Stedke references and the glory days from the 2003 hatch, we averaged around one Fish Ohio for ever 3-4 fish caught in the spring. Can't wait for five years from now for the 2015 hatch to grow up, and then again for that record setting 2018 hatch to mature.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Smaller fish taste better.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Gern186 said:


> Smaller fish taste better.


I always tell the guys to pick their fish out of the cooler.....I love when im left with the smallest fish.....win win


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Gern186 said:


> Smaller fish taste better.


The only people who say that, are the one's that can't catch big fish..........



Just joking.....


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the 18" to 22" inch walleye. They can all stay that size for me. 
In 1997 myself and 2 other guys from work went fishing 20 miles straight north of wildwood and fished in 80' of water. We caught 30 walleye and every single one of them was 27" to 30" long. I didn't even have line counter reels. Just used bait caster reels and counted the passes on the reel as the line was going out. Small dipsys with spoons. Then we went back 2 days later and did the same thing. We kept the 30 from the 1st day, then let every fish go from the 2nd day. The big ones are fun to catch for sure. But for eating, those 18" to 22" are the best in my book.



Gern186 said:


> Smaller fish taste better.


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> I love the 18" to 22" inch walleye. They can all stay that size for me.
> In 1997 myself and 2 other guys from work went fishing 20 miles straight north of wildwood and fished in 80' of water. We caught 30 walleye and every single one of them was 27" to 30" long. I didn't even have line counter reels. Just used bait caster reels and counted the passes on the reel as the line was going out. Small dipsys with spoons. Then we went back 2 days later and did the same thing. We kept the 30 from the 1st day, then let every fish go from the 2nd day. The big ones are fun to catch for sure. But for eating, those 18" to 22" are the best in my book.


Trim


Bluewalleye said:


> I love the 18" to 22" inch walleye. They can all stay that size for me.
> In 1997 myself and 2 other guys from work went fishing 20 miles straight north of wildwood and fished in 80' of water. We caught 30 walleye and every single one of them was 27" to 30" long. I didn't even have line counter reels. Just used bait caster reels and counted the passes on the reel as the line was going out. Small dipsys with spoons. Then we went back 2 days later and did the same thing. We kept the 30 from the 1st day, then let every fish go from the 2nd day. The big ones are fun to catch for sure. But for eating, those 18" to 22" are the best in my book.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gern186 said:


> Smaller fish taste better.


Only if you don't know how to process them properly. Gotta remove that dark flesh.


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Slayin-n-Filleting said:


> Trim


Zipper and trim the red meat off. Trust me, the 7lb -10lb fish will taste the same. Kinda like the same saying, eating a whitetail buck is strong. It’s all about preparation, and sum effort. It’s all good


----------



## todalake (Apr 10, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> The fishing is indeed great, but size wise, it can't compare to the mid 90s. Right now we have an abundance of 19-21" walleyes. Five or six yrs from now many of those fish will be fish Os (28"s or larger). That's the kind of fish that were in the lake in the mid 90s.
> 
> There was a Professional Walleye Trail event held on S Bass in which 140 some pros and an equal number of co-anglers fished 2 days and brought their best 5 walleyes to the scale at the end of each day. Each and every team had their 5 fish and those 2,800 plus fish averaged over 7-1/4 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## todalake (Apr 10, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> The fishing is indeed great, but size wise, it can't compare to the mid 90s. Right now we have an abundance of 19-21" walleyes. Five or six yrs from now many of those fish will be fish Os (28"s or larger). That's the kind of fish that were in the lake in the mid 90s.
> 
> There was a Professional Walleye Trail event held on S Bass in which 140 some pros and an equal number of co-anglers fished 2 days and brought their best 5 walleyes to the scale at the end of each day. Each and every team had their 5 fish and those 2,800 plus fish averaged over 7-1/4 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I clean the larger walleye and remove all the red meat and it still tastes stronger than the smaller fish to me. i'll take the smaller fish to eat every time. but the larger fish sure looks good when you see them behind the boat. and they put up a much better fight than the smaller fish. I love it when i'm reeling in a big fish and it just stops and you can feel it trying to throw the hook.
sherman


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I'm a shore fisherman 99% of the time and over the years...ecspeically the last 2 have become a better <shore> fisherman thanks in a large part of this great site ... in OGF! Time is what it takes...put it in and you will have great results/memories. 

...I dont ask for <your> honey holes and GPS spots as i what i love about fishing is...the CHALLENGES that it brings. Sta ding in my Garage and messing with tackle...planning is what I do...as I don't have much TIME to fish but when I do I got a plan and do my best to make a memorable moment/fish fry to come lol.

...I take from this site and multiple forums and apply to my GAME. You guys out there fishing mother Erie in the tough times/trolling/jigging...and fishing in some tough waters...I got alot of RESPECT for ya...I want it just as much as you/next guy! Alot of people question what we do?

...? Some go as far as ... we are insane or stupid...kinda running here so give me a little slack line as its sunday morning <early > LOL. Just love talking fishing my friends!

...anyway as we all know fishing <weather> by boat or shore fishing...ecspeically at our GREAT lake with ERIE...there are good times to come...dont push it and always have a plan...as safety is 1st and with that ERIE GOLD will provide. 

Tight lines and good times. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...this an example of game management and <hitting> it at the right time. Northeast wind blowing hard over the DEEP side of rock wall...casting 2 oz. Homemade worm harness and ... let it sink with slow retrieval...results were had this day. All this happened with some reports from this site and my garage time of of putting together a game plan...I use whatever resource/report I can read...ecspeically from the Lake Erie forum with you BOAT guys and then put a TWIST with it to my shore fishing...what comes around goes around and I want to thank all who provide there experience on the water. 

Tight lines.

Don.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Bigger the fish longer in the water more mercury, 18 to 21 no belly fat is how I like to roll... smaller the fish whiter the fillets!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I agree but those toads are awesome. For me depends on how deep and the need/want some meat to eat lol...why I like spillway fishing for eyes...most are around the 18 to 20 inch length and great eating. I have a charter that I've been using since 2014 and haven't looked for another as my boy has provided NOTHING but good times and memories that only for me personally...have provided plenty of FRY time in the garage with good times with friends and FISH talk.

...boys...cut out those walleye wings!

...CONTENDER...is my go 2.

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Searay said:


> Bigger the fish longer in the water more mercury, 18 to 21 no belly fat is how I like to roll... smaller the fish whiter the fillets!


That’s why I don’t keep the belly meat..


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

well the biggest thing I found is to bleed the fish after they are cought. what a difference started doing it like 7 years ago, easy to do. The fillets are whiter and no blood on the cleaning table.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

penalty box said:


> well the biggest thing I found is to bleed the fish after they are cought. what a difference started doing it like 7 years ago, easy to do. The fillets are whiter and no blood on the cleaning table.


not really sure what you mean by bleeding the fish, does that mean gutting/gilling the fish? Thx


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Just cut a gill or pull a gill out with pliers. Works best in water or livewell


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Raider16 said:


> not really sure what you mean by bleeding the fish, does that mean gutting/gilling the fish? Thx


I cut the gills on both sides of the fish. Then put in livewell to let them bleed out. No blood on the cleaning table and the meat is white and gorgeous.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just cut the throat. that bleeds them good.
sherman


----------



## lbolton (Jul 12, 2012)

The bigger the better cant beat a thick backstrap


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

lbolton said:


> The bigger the better cant beat a thick backstrap


I like to catch the big ones and then release them. I will trade any walleyes I catch for another fishermen's 15-17 inch walleyes. Even those I will zipper. The wife and I can only eat so many so we eat what we think tastes the best.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i cut the gills and throw them on a stringer and let them bleed out in the water then after they are bled out i throw them in the cooler...
no mess at all that way


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for the tips, I’ll give it a shot!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

X2 on penalty box comment. A few years ago a friend convinced me to use shears (much safer than a knife) to cut the “throat” area of the walleye and toss in the live well for a few minutes and then into the cooler. I was shocked in the difference it made. Minimal blood/mess when cleaning fish and much nicer fillets. A no-brainer process especially if you have a live well onboard.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> The fishing is indeed great, but size wise, it can't compare to the mid 90s. Right now we have an abundance of 19-21" walleyes. Five or six yrs from now many of those fish will be fish Os (28"s or larger). That's the kind of fish that were in the lake in the mid 90s.
> 
> There was a Professional Walleye Trail event held on S Bass in which 140 some pros and an equal number of co-anglers fished 2 days and brought their best 5 walleyes to the scale at the end of each day. Each and every team had their 5 fish and those 2,800 plus fish averaged over 7-1/4 pounds.
> 
> It's good now but it will only get better. And everybody will need bigger coolers.


Went to the weigh-in both days and it was incredable. Very good now but not the good ole days yet.


----------



## doubleAA (Jun 25, 2013)

Someone needs to tell the A hole on locust reef that was throwing smaller fish back for bigger fish that they eat just as well. 3 walleyes floated past me all around 16 inches. Netted one that got close enough and sure enough hook mark but in front lower jaw. I can only assume someone was trading up. Just complete garbage.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Throwing dead fish back is against the law. Culling live fish is not. It's up to the fisherman to determine which is what.


----------



## doubleAA (Jun 25, 2013)

Against the law or not against the law,if your killing them needlessly your a douche


----------



## jeffro (Sep 12, 2007)

Against the law or not against the law,if your killing them needlessly your a douche
Don't sugar coat it,your a peace of chit.Sorry,still coated for the youngsters.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Gern186 said:


> Smaller fish taste better.


No they dont at all. If you clean the big ones right they taste every bit as good as a 15 incher....


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thus the mischievous smiley face.

This rain needs to stop so some of you guys can go fishing.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

penalty box said:


> well the biggest thing I found is to bleed the fish after they are cought. what a difference started doing it like 7 years ago, easy to do. The fillets are whiter and no blood on the cleaning table.


Absolutely agree...


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

penalty box said:


> well the biggest thing I found is to bleed the fish after they are cought. what a difference started doing it like 7 years ago, easy to do. The fillets are whiter and no blood on the cleaning table.


Absolutely agree...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Back in the mid 90's I took a friend with us who had never been to Erie. He said the largest walleye he ever caught was 23" at one of the inland lakes. We'll we're out there catching hogs and we pulled in this "little" one. He puts it to the ruler on the cooler and it's a 23" walleye. Only small one we caught that day which equalled the largest he had caught before that!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Slayin-n-Filleting said:


> Zipper and trim the red meat off. Trust me, the 7lb -10lb fish will taste the same. Kinda like the same saying, eating a whitetail buck is strong. It’s all about preparation, and sum effort. It’s all good


All good except I usually end up with more usable meat off of the 20" fish...go figure...


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

How have the launches been lately Catawba and Mazuriks? I saw a couple posts they were a complete zoo after ice out? I can't make my first trip out for a couple more weeks but dreading all the googans. That is the worst part of this tremendous era of Erie fishing. Out on the lake you can always find your own water but there's no way to really escape the boneheads at the launch.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

I know when I was at Mazuriks it was a bit of a zoo. Not because of too many boats, but because the folks loading were not using common sense. One guy stopped his boat 5' up from the landing, blocking that lane and the ones near it because no one could get around. I was in my boat waiting for my partner to back down the trailer, or I would have said something to the guy. I did see a few talk to him but looked like he did not take the advice to simply move up. There were two other guys that simply were not proficient at loading. In both of those lanes, I saw three boats, including mine, get loaded by the time they had theirs. Just move at a snails pace and did not have a good method of loading. One was a roller trailer, which to be honest, I don't know what you would ever want to own one for a boat used on erie. Great for low water launches, but who use a low water launch on a 20+' boat?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

bowhunter1487 said:


> but there's no way to really escape the boneheads at the launch.


That in itself is sometimes worth the price of admission..


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

you mean like the guys that come in and tie up right at the loading ramp... ( right in the middle of course) and then go get their truck and trailer and go take a piss as they are on their way...and then wonder why everyone is looking at them when they dooooo FINALLY get back??? THOSE guys???? lol
the ones that don't get for loading, its not whose boat is there first its whose trailer is there first...THOSE guys lol
the ones that don't know what a courtesy dock is???? THOSE guys???
or maybe the guy that FINALLY gets his boat on the trailer then stops at the waters edge to pull the plug, put his rods away, wash down the boat, etc... meanwhile there is a line 25 deep waiting...THOSE guys
LMAO
ya just cant get away from it


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

The same people that leave their fuel filled vehicle at the gas pump then walk into the convenient store to do some Christmas shopping.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I really hate when someone gets in the launching lane then starts unstrapping the boat and getting gear out of there truck and loading it in the boat. these people need horse whipped for sure. but on the other hand the fishing on erie the next few yrs will be worth the wait.
sherman


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

aquaholic2 said:


> All good except I usually end up with more usable meat off of the 20" fish...go figure...


I was thinking the same thing Aquaholic! Last season while cleaning a range of sized eyes, and being careful as I could be when filleting, it seemed like the smaller fish produced more usable meat/fillets than the bigger ones did!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Super G said:


> I was thinking the same thing Aquaholic! Last season while cleaning a range of sized eyes, and being careful as I could be when filleting, it seemed like the smaller fish produced more usable meat/fillets than the bigger ones did!


I don't know about more usable meat but the "eater sized" fish definitely are a bit simpler/quicker to fillet. To me the trick for all of them is to leave most of the red meat on the skin then a quick zipper gets you a fillet with only a bit of darker meat to trim. I'm looking forward to the size of the average fish this year - I'd rather keep young fish and if 90% of last years 12-17" fish are now 15-20" game on!


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bummer to hear about the ramps. Not looking forward to that aspect of our trip out there in May. We always beat the crowds in the morning, it's coming back in that's the pickle. The worst is trying to beat a storm in and some jagoff starts screwing around, that's the only time my blood pressure rises. Otherwise like somebody said, its kinda entertaining watching the doofuses conduct themselves. 

We have a 17 footer, drop off the driver, load up the boat literally takes 30 seconds or less. I get the big glass boats take a little more effort, but some of them don't have a clue. I think sometimes the big boats that tieoff on the launch docks feel they are being cutoff, but we drop our driver off away from the mayhem and scoot into the launch when the truck backs in. Every lake I've been to that's how it works, not sure why some think tying off on the docks reserves any kind of place in line.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

A dilemma eating 15 18 in fish or 18 30 in fish I like the smaller fish IMO what about all those sows the trollers get early in the season I say return to spawn and eat the smaller fish IMO to each his preference enjoy the bounty


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

floater99 said:


> A dilemma eating 15 18 in fish or 18 30 in fish I like the smaller fish IMO what about all those sows the trollers get early in the season I say return to spawn and eat the smaller fish IMO to each his preference enjoy the bounty


The small fish will never get the chance to produce eggs if they aren’t alive either..just saying. Each to their own.


----------



## Jf6 (Nov 8, 2017)

PatSea said:


> The walleye were on fire yesterday and today. My brother in law and I fished the area just east of Lucy's Point along with many other boats. We caught our limit in less than 3 hours. We caught them on Bandits, Reef Runners and for fun we pulled out some small bass baits and they produced also. Color didn't seem to matter, and we got them from the surface down to about 30 feet. We even caught two walleye on one lure at the same time. Unbelievable! The water clarity was good. Hope this weather doesn't wreck it. Nets we're going down all around us when we were near other boats. Very nice grade of fish with three 6 pounders as the largest.


----------



## Jf6 (Nov 8, 2017)

Who renamed it Lucy's point? Lived on middle bass on the east point for over forty years grandfather bought the property in the fifties when it was still a three hole golf course part of the stone house property always was Peters point and east point reef never heard of Lucy's point


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Jf6, not sure when or how it was named but I believe many boaters and fishermen refer to the far NE point of Middle Bass island as Lucy's Point. I dont have a chart in front of me but I don't believe the charts use that name.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Only if you don't know how to process them properly. Gotta remove that dark flesh.


Just like a thick steak, I can't cook anything(properly) that is 1++ inches thick!(Don't like really rare/"uncooked" meat of any kind!) For me, will burn the outside(over-cooked) before it cooks inside! That said, I lay the big, thick filets flat on my board, put the big(very sharp!) fileting knife parallel to the front center of the filet abt halfway up on the thick(front) end and proceed to slice it in "half"-ending up with "two" essentially identical, thinner filets!! I can cook them that way just fine! Just me, I guess!?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I cut all my fish into pieces that are roughly the same size to make it easier when cooking ...so doesn't matter what size the fish or fillet is to me...as long as all the fat and dark meat are gone its all good


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Just like a thick steak, I can't cook anything(properly) that is 1++ inches thick!(Don't like really rare/"uncooked" meat of any kind!) For me, will burn the outside(over-cooked) before it cooks inside! That said, I lay the big, thick filets flat on my board, put the big(very sharp!) fileting knife parallel to the front center of the filet abt halfway up on the thick(front) end and proceed to slice it in "half"-ending up with "two" essentially identical, thinner filets!! I can cook them that way just fine! Just me, I guess!?


You are correct, you need the right ratio to fry properly also. On a big fish with the loins I do a biased cut along the grain of the muscle to get chunks that fry up tremendously.

You can do things on the grill with a bigger fish that you can't with the little jacks because the flesh is firmer and the flakes hold up better. Give me the 25+ inchers to eat all day every day.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Zip them to remove the lateral line and pin bones. Remove all the dark meat from under the skin and the stomach lining. Then simply cut them any way you like so that you're not trying to fry anything thicker then 3/4". ENJOY!!


----------

